# Anyone got a rhino hand grinder?



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

My wifes trying to get me one, coffeehit are the only supplier i think, and they say back in stock on the 15th... Wonder if to just get a porlex... Or if its worth waiting for the rhino, not really in a rush for it, and i hear they have a few improvements over the porlex... its just so i can use my aero press without having to adjust my proper grinder everytime. Anyone got a rhino? Is it worth waiting? I have no experience with hand grinders at all... But i hear porlex is really good.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Does Kofra (Norwich) not have them? It's possible, nay even likely, that I'm getting this wrong - I'm sure *aaronb* will shortly be along to correct me...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah Kofra had a few on the shelf when I bumped into klymen there last week!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh really?? Was waiting for alex to get them in at strangers .... Ill send jose a message and see if he has any left... Cheers guys..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hold out for the Rhino. In my opinion it is a better grinder. I have owned both and have kept the Rhino


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Glenn, yep i keep hearing that... Will defo hold out for one.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've currently got both. Both are currently broken.

Rhino took less of a beating than the porlex but outperformed easily.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ill try not to beat mine up... Thanks for the heads up aaron and klymen... Jose has one for me!! ))


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I must admit that I do really really REALLY abuse hamdgrinders. Its the only thing putting me off a Hausgrind.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Aluminium hausgrind is pretty solid, it's in a totally different league. It weighs around a kilo so it's more likely to give the abuse than receive it! The wooden ones need a bit more TLC as the wood can get dented


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Scotford said:


> I must admit that I do really really REALLY abuse hamdgrinders. Its the only thing putting me off a Hausgrind.


How?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Isnt the hausgrind in a whole different league? As in price and quality?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

spune said:


> How?


Well, they get chucked about, dropped, bashed, used heavily, thrown, drowned etc etc

I'd love a Hausgrind but they aren't cheap, making them a bitch to replace


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

I was going to post in here and say I had one, and that it was fine for the price etc etc.....but just this morning I was grinding some beans for my morning coffee, decided to wind it back a bit to try a coarser grind in my aeropress, rather than a fine grind for my gaggia, and with my first crank of the handle the knob came off in my hand.

I can't remember if it was bolted on underneath, but it appears to have simply sheared off if it was. I stubbornly ground it without the knob but cursed every crank.

It's not exactly had a tough life either, I bought it on the 21st of November, less than a month ago, and it's ground no more than 60g of beans a day since then.

I'd been putting off buying an entry level electric grinder in order to save for a mid-range grinder in January, and I go home to my parents house for Christmas on Friday until the new year, but I'm due to receive my first subscription from Rave today and now have no way of grinding the beans. To make matters worse I'm working from home on Thursday...feel sorry for me!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sounds unusual I reckon rhinowares would replace it.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> Sounds unusual I reckon rhinowares would replace it.


Ah it was bought through Amazon, so I'm returning it to them for a refund, I'll just put it towards an electric grinder in the New Year.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Well, they get chucked about, dropped, bashed, used heavily, thrown, drowned etc etc
> 
> I'd love a Hausgrind but they aren't cheap, making them a bitch to replace


ABUSE!! You shouldn't be allowed one!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Beanosaurus said:


> ABUSE!! You shouldn't be allowed one!


Yeah I know right. I don't mind replacing the odd 30 quid every few months though. Amazon are really quick too. Knock seem to take a lot longer and are way pricier.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

colm1989 said:


> I was going to post in here and say I had one, and that it was fine for the price etc etc.....but just this morning I was grinding some beans for my morning coffee, decided to wind it back a bit to try a coarser grind in my aeropress, rather than a fine grind for my gaggia, and with my first crank of the handle the knob came off in my hand.
> 
> I can't remember if it was bolted on underneath, but it appears to have simply sheared off if it was. I stubbornly ground it without the knob but cursed every crank.
> 
> ...


worrying!! :-( yeah amazon will sort you out. Never had an issue with them...


----------

